
University of Maryland discovery may lead to 'smart pill' - jamesbritt
http://articles.baltimoresun.com/2010-07-29/health/bs-hs-memory-drug-20100729_1_smart-pill-cognition-acid
======
Symmetry
I'm not optimistic about this ever being legal even if it ends up being safe
and effective. The bottom line is that I can't see the FDA ever approving a
mind-altering drug that isn't for a recognized disease.

~~~
Jach
Step 1: classify stupidity as a mental disease.

~~~
thwarted
Stupidity often has victims other than the carrier.

------
msie
_Schwarcz and other scientists have been studying the link for more than a
decade_

Ha, so another ten years before human testing? What if they used an
experimental smart drug on themselves and speeded up research? :D

~~~
qjz
ARTIFICIALLY-INDUCED INTELLIGENCE DETERIORATES AT A RATE OF TIME DIRECTLY
PROPORTIONAL TO THE QUANTITY OF THE INCREASE.

------
gojomo
_mice genetically engineered to produce 70 percent less kynurenic acid had
markedly improved cognition... [and] were better able to... remember
unpleasant experiences_

Sadder but wiser?

------
nato1138
go terps

